# Mx leader merckx bikes max tubing



## colnagobiker (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello i have 3special eddy merckx road bikes

1of the motorola team
1 tutti frutti
1 red one

maybe i sell the bikes if any one have interesting ?


----------



## colnagobiker (Sep 1, 2012)

colnagobiker said:


> Hello i have 3special eddy merckx road bikes
> 
> 1of the motorola team
> 1 tutti frutti
> ...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*do you have*

the sizing?

thx


----------

